# another forum



## steve simpkins (Feb 14, 2008)

we have started another forum to help lighten the load and it will be moderated for problematic people please give it a look and sign up
[Link Removed]
Steve simpkins

*[Admin Note: Signing up to a forum to advertise a forum is not only poor taste but also really annoying. Don't do it.]*


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Steve, I have to tell ya. For your first post, I think it's a bit cheesey to come on someones forum and advertise for another. If you want to invite people I would think PM's and email would be a lot less rude.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o WOW! That's damned nice of ya to "lighten our load".


----------

